# Airforce Split Climate control cooling and heating.



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

Air to Heat/Cooling pump technology.
Special offer in B&Q now - Total £149.98.

The units instore are 9000btu rated and will heat or cool a room between 16 and 30c! Ideal to keep a reptile room or shed at a constant year round temperature and A LOT cheaper to run that oil filled heaters. They come with a remote control to set the temperture - with different timed temperatures available for night time drops.

I have a large unit running my whole house/hot water but I'm getting one of these to keep my reptile room constant. :no1:


----------

